# Industry Experience



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey, I wasn't sure if this was the right place to post this thread so feel free to move it.

In order to graduate at the end of next year I need to complete 30 days worth of Industry experience/work placement etc. 
I study wildlife science and biology so I'm looking for anyone who takes volunteers/has any good suggestions for work experience around the sunshine coast, cairns or brisbane areas next year for a 19 year old female  I don't mind hard work though and can always keep up with the boys.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions,
Sarah.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Sarah- I know it might be a bit far from you- but both Australia Zoo and Currumbin sanctuary have volunteer programmes. Currumbin I have personally vounteered at for years and the people there are awesome.

They both have websites- Oz Zoo is harder to get into but it's worth a shot as they have a great programme for vollies.

good luck !


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard Currumbin is great! 
I've gotten mixed feedback on aussie zoo though. The volunteer coordinator seemed nice enough. I think Australia zoo will be a definite choice because it's just so recognized and it'd look good on my resume xD apart from that I've never been particularly drawn to it because of the feedback I've gotten from other volunteers there :3


----------



## jpemery (Nov 26, 2011)

david fleay wildlife park at burleigh heads they love uni students to help out


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Also there's Alma Park Zoo in Brissie.

And there's a Koala Sanctuary at Moggill run by the EPA; I am SURE they would take volunteers...if this sounds interesting let me know I know a coupla peeps out there 

Also don't forget Seaworld and Dreamworld also have some sweet animals !


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

I need help with my zoo


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hahha someone's had a peak at Felidae's album haven't they ? hehe


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

hahahahaha. noooooooo

Underwater world at Mooloolabah. I loved that place when I was living up there.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard Fleay's is good because it's small which makes it more personal and you can do more there  
It is on the gold coast though which is a tiny bit of a drive from where I live when I'm at uni down there. 
I need to make a list ha! The Koala sanctuary would be so interesting, I've just finished like 5 different assignments on those poor little guys, there are having a rough time. 

I tried at Underwater world this year cause I LOOOVE the seals but they don't really take volunteers. :evil:
I'm volunteering at cairns tropical zoo over jan/feb ^_^ so excited!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Beard said:


> hahahahaha. noooooooo
> 
> Underwater world at Mooloolabah. I loved that place when I was living up there.



Noone at all noticed how quickly you went back on topic Beardy !

I may also have had a little peak. Not bad. 

7.8


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha. I'm never on topic brother 

I've got no shame


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Noone at all noticed how quickly you went back on topic Beardy !
> 
> I may also have had a little peak. Not bad.
> 
> 7.5



Oh 7.5?! Holding that handsome python should definitely bump it up to at least an 8.  lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

felidae said:


> I LOOOVE the seals but they don't really take volunteers. :evil:



that's because they are SEALS MAN. Try asking the humans that work there.



felidae said:


> Oh 7.5?! Holding that handsome python should definitely bump it up to at least an 8.  lol



Man if I wasn't on 2/3 infractions I'd be all over that comment ..........


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

Join Date Sep-11 Location Not where I want to be Age/Gender 31




Posts 278 Infractions 0/2 (2)


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

Ha, I count myself lucky then


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 26, 2011)

Cairns Tropical Zoo? They have volunteers there all the time.


----------



## Niall (Nov 26, 2011)

Venom zoo kuranda  haha


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Cairns Tropical Zoo? They have volunteers there all the time.



Yeah, I got myself a position there in January 
From what I remember they've got the most beautiful BHP. Can't wait



Niall said:


> Venom zoo kuranda  haha



I'd love to look at those giant tarantulas from a distance but I can't see myself working with them ha!
yikes. I didn't even know that still existed up there.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 26, 2011)

Niall said:


> Venom zoo kuranda  haha



That would shine in her CV. haha


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol, that would definitely be an experience and a half...
The elapids I could deal with.. Haven't taken much of a shining to spiders since I jumped out of the shower one day, wrapped my towel around me and had a not so happy giant huntsman crawl up my back. It's the legs that get me I think :|


----------



## Kitah (Nov 26, 2011)

Mhmm I've done work experience for uni at australia zoo, the australian wildlife hospital (assoc. with aus zoo), currumbin willdife hospital and Seaworld.My favourite two by far are currumbin and seaworld. Currumbin as I said I was at the hospital, so would be different to what you are after. But, Seaworld is FANTASTIC! I absolutely loved every second I spent there. Dolphins, seals, sea lions, polar bears, sharks... MOST volunteers don't get to go to see the polar bears/work with them- but they let me work with them  I think if you show you're hard working, honest, reliable and trustworthy- they consider letting you work with those incredible bears.. boy are they stunning, and going 'behind the scenes' was fantastic. I can now say I've fed a polar bear straight from my fingertips


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 26, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Mhmm I've done work experience for uni at australia zoo, the australian wildlife hospital (assoc. with aus zoo), currumbin willdife hospital and Seaworld.My favourite two by far are currumbin and seaworld. Currumbin as I said I was at the hospital, so would be different to what you are after. But, Seaworld is FANTASTIC! I absolutely loved every second I spent there. Dolphins, seals, sea lions, polar bears, sharks... MOST volunteers don't get to go to see the polar bears/work with them- but they let me work with them  I think if you show you're hard working, honest, reliable and trustworthy- they consider letting you work with those incredible bears.. boy are they stunning, and going 'behind the scenes' was fantastic. I can now say I've fed a polar bear straight from my fingertips





That sounds absolutely AMAZING!!!! 
I think seaworld sounds like the go for me
Thanks Kitah


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 26, 2011)

Mind camping? Nick at Nowra wildlife park will always take keen and smart volunteers and he also owns the camping area next door so I'm sure he could be convinced to let you camp in return!

Oh and with any luck by then we might have lions


----------



## Kitah (Nov 26, 2011)

the staff there are great and willing to teach you all they know if you show initiative. They got me to help with training the dolphins, feeding them, training + feeding the seals and some sea lions, penguins, pelicans, sea turtles.... polar bears was watching them train them, cleaning out the enclosures, makine environmental enrichment (e.g. frozen blocks with treats in them, making random toys, scent trails with various herbs, spices etc around the enclosures etc etc etc) I loved it


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I worked at Seaworld in 2000. Loved it- used to rock up an hour early before the park opened just so I could go talk to the dolphins...by far the best choice if you can get in there- usually around this time of year they advertise for attraction presenters in the Gold Coast Weekend Bulletin- it's a great way to get your foot in the door with a view to moving into husbandry later,


----------



## Beard (Nov 26, 2011)

Years ago I worked as a firefighter. It has nothing to do with this thread. Just sayin'.


----------

